# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  New Forum

## Umbrasquall

Alright so it&#39;s here&#33; So how many members do we have right now? Sign in&#33;

----------


## Vex Kitten

I&#39;m lurking about.

Still not entirely sure how this is going to work but very interested.

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

I&#39;m here...

----------


## Man of Steel

_Signs in elegant calligraphic handwriting._

Alrighty, I&#39;m here.

----------


## Led

I&#39;m here. I haven&#39;t read the long FAQ yet, but I will when I have the energy.

----------


## Ynot

hey ho

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

> hey ho[/b]



Hows it going? Liking it?

----------


## The Blue Meanie

*ahem*

*raises hand*

Mmmmkay, here.  So, how is this gonna work?

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hey there.

I was wondering if we only get one character. And if we&#39;re allowed more than one do we use our same account to post? And I&#39;m not sure if it was covered, as I haven&#39;t given the info a deep reading yet, but if and when a char dies, is it final death? 

I skimmed over some of the write ups and I see that you can join as anything you want to be. What worries me is that soemone will come along and create this ultra untouchable character right from the get go. That doesn&#39;t sit well with me especially if other rpers have worked and fought hard over time to give their character depth. 

Could there be levels of advancement? Like at the star wars rp I just left, a newb had to join a faction (there were many) but mostly they divided to Jedi or Sith. A new char had to find a master and train as a padawan or sith apprentice for about 3 months. From there they had to create their own weapon and go through trials to get Knighted or Lorded. From that point on they further their char development, take on padawans or apprentices of their own and take part in modded duels during the boardwide battles. When ready they had to seek out someone of their order to adminsiter the Master trials. There were councils for each order that were headed by the supreme leader of each. 

After all that I&#39;m just trying to say that that system kept new characters in line, kept them from busting onto the scene and claiming they were the next Darth Vader or Yoda right off the bat. Will there be something similar here? I&#39;m not saying it needs to be as elaborate as the set up i mentioned above, but  I think some sort of advancement system might work. It gives a bit of structure to the rp. But that&#39;s just my two cents.

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

> Hey there.
> 
> I was wondering if we only get one character. And if we&#39;re allowed more than one do we use our same account to post? And I&#39;m not sure if it was covered, as I haven&#39;t given the info a deep reading yet, but if and when a char dies, is it final death? 
> 
> I skimmed over some of the write ups and I see that you can join as anything you want to be. What worries me is that soemone will come along and create this ultra untouchable character right from the get go. That doesn&#39;t sit well with me especially if other rpers have worked and fought hard over time to give their character depth. 
> 
> Could there be levels of advancement? Like at the star wars rp I just left, a newb had to join a faction (there were many) but mostly they divided to Jedi or Sith. A new char had to find a master and train as a padawan or sith apprentice for about 3 months. From there they had to create their own weapon and go through trials to get Knighted or Lorded. From that point on they further their char development, take on padawans or apprentices of their own and take part in modded duels during the boardwide battles. When ready they had to seek out someone of their order to adminsiter the Master trials. There were councils for each order that were headed by the supreme leader of each. 
> 
> After all that I&#39;m just trying to say that that system kept new characters in line, kept them from busting onto the scene and claiming they were the next Darth Vader or Yoda right off the bat. Will there be something similar here? I&#39;m not saying it needs to be as elaborate as the set up i mentioned above, but  I think some sort of advancement system might work. It gives a bit of structure to the rp. But that&#39;s just my two cents.[/b]



No, you can have multiple characters, and if one dies, you are revived the next day. I will be personally reviewing each character, giving my approval, and making sure no one decides that they can go uber. Besides, it&#39;s really the quality of writing rather then power. I don&#39;t think I could really implement something like that in this, it isn&#39;t a individual RP, it&#39;s a place to RP. If you have any suggestions, please tell.

----------


## Vex Kitten

I&#39;m more for the writing aspect of forum rp too, but there will be some who are in it just to whup some ass and will try to do so by any means possible.

So there&#39;ll be no cap on any powers or strength? Say someone can manipulate elements, wouldn&#39;t it be better to have them start out on a basic level and progress to more elaborate powers down the line. Sort of an evolution. I mean, if someone comes in powered up to the teeth.. where&#39;s there to go from there, really? I&#39;d like to see some struggle and progression as a character develops. 

I&#39;m not trying to turn this into the rp I just left. If I wanted to rp strictly that way I&#39;d go back to that forum. What I&#39;d like to see though is some sort of system in place that would give chars something to strive toward in the long run. I&#39;m up for rp but I need to know that somewhere down the line there is a possible grander part for my character to play.

----------


## CymekSniper

I&#39;m here, though I don&#39;t have a character yet.

This is a private forum right?

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

> I&#39;m more for the writing aspect of forum rp too, but there will be some who are in it just to whup some ass and will try to do so by any means possible.
> 
> So there&#39;ll be no cap on any powers or strength? Say someone can manipulate elements, wouldn&#39;t it be better to have them start out on a basic level and progress to more elaborate powers down the line. Sort of an evolution. I mean, if someone comes in powered up to the teeth.. where&#39;s there to go from there, really? I&#39;d like to see some struggle and progression as a character develops. 
> 
> I&#39;m not trying to turn this into the rp I just left. If I wanted to rp strictly that way I&#39;d go back to that forum. What I&#39;d like to see though is some sort of system in place that would give chars something to strive toward in the long run. I&#39;m up for rp but I need to know that somewhere down the line there is a possible grander part for my character to play.[/b]



I will be limiting powers, especially magical abilites.

I may implement what you said. Maybe Squall and you can make some type of opposing factions, with opposing ideals? Let them progress from a simple recruit to a general? It would go perfect with my current RP.

----------


## Umbrasquall

I&#39;m looking forward to this, although I&#39;m on the same field as Vex here, and am more interested in the storyline aspect of this RP. Do you have any ideas about the overarching story BD? Or can we just start throwing out ideas.  :smiley:

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

> I&#39;m looking forward to this, although I&#39;m on the same field as Vex here, and am more interested in the storyline aspect of this RP. Do you have any ideas about the overarching story BD? Or can we just start throwing out ideas. [/b]



I&#39;m thinking of something typical for starters, typical evil villian tries to take over AA. We can always make more reaching and deep arches, however.

----------


## Umbrasquall

Sooo... I hope this place won&#39;t die out like the previous one.

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

> Sooo... I hope this place won&#39;t die out like the previous one.[/b]



I&#39;m not here to be a RP Nazi. If you want something that involves the forum, go ahead.

----------


## arby

I don&#39;t want to sound like a broken record here..... but to get interest in this forum it needs to be opened up. 7 people don&#39;t make a RP forum.

Is there any reason that the permissions are blocked off for here anyways? Are you afraid of vandalism?

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

> I don&#39;t want to sound like a broken record here..... but to get interest in this forum it needs to be opened up. 7 people don&#39;t make a RP forum.
> 
> Is there any reason that the permissions are blocked off for here anyways? Are you afraid of vandalism?[/b]



Asher is. We have more than 7, but they just haven&#39;t posted.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Checking in. 

I&#39;m still watching the kinks get worked out (and contributing, when I can) before deciding to dive right in.

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

> Checking in. 
> 
> I&#39;m still watching the kinks get worked out (and contributing, when I can) before deciding to dive right in.[/b]



Feel free.

----------


## Amethyst Star

Present and accounted for.

Thanks for re-posting "Central Time," Squall&#33;  I liked that one  :smiley:   I&#39;ll try to post in it when I have some free time and be active with new RPs or whatnot.  I need to get myself back into creative shape&#33;

----------


## 2Fruits

I&#39;m here&#33; Looking forward to this forum&#33;  :smiley:  Good to see we have a decent number of participants.... hehe I feel so special with this private forum xD


 ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ETA: My 100th post&#33;

----------


## Spamtek

Present.

----------


## Ryo_Kenchi

/me raises his hand.  Will be posting my bio when I get it done.    ::fro::  

~Ryo

----------


## Kromoh

_<Takes the long, white eagle feather from its red square protective box, and in a precise and enjoyable movement, touches the tip of the feather, admiring its beauty. Takes a small flask of darkish blue ink and, after getting some ink on the feather, writes in a pacient handwriting.>_

<div align="center">_Here I am to witness the meetings in the place known as Arcane Arena, with shouting joy and delight.
Yours,
Kromoh_</div>

_<Rests the feather back in its container. Takes the scrap of paper, only to admire the quality of the handwriting produced by the feather. After a long while, wraps the scrap of paper and leaves it on the old, dusty wooden table, in a visible position.>_



I&#39;M IN&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#3  3;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## Umbrasquall

Hey Ame. Are you interested in continuing Central Time? I sometimes slack off at work and need something to do.  :tongue2:  I've got other stories to work on though, if you don't want to so no worries. 

Anyone else want to join or write Central Time is welcome too.

----------


## Amethyst Star

I still like the idea, so I might keep going.  (Is that too ambiguous?  :tongue2:  )  Besides, I could use some creative exercise, so yah.

And as Squall said, others are welcome to join.  Just ask if you have questions (but not in the thread).

----------


## Umbrasquall

Oops. I've been kind of busy in the past few days. Too much work and partying.  :tongue2:  

Anyway Ame you want to start this thing back up?

----------


## Amethyst Star

I will.  Tomorrow.  Count on it.

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

In the meantime I made a new RP for everyone!

----------


## Goldney

Okay so I've just joined. I may hang around for a bit before I enter my character's details. I've never done an RP before so I'm not entirely sure how the battles work. Is it kind of like a story that's written in alternating parts by 2 different people?

Maybe you could make an example sticky of a battle? To show how things are done, it seems like there are a lot of questions, espescially to a newbie like myself.

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

I already did...

And yes, that's basically what a duel is. The most common way to fight is:

Intro (P1)
Intro/Attack (P2)
Defense/Attack (P1)
Defense/Attack (P2)

Most of the time you can't begin and connect your attack in the same post.

----------


## Goldney

How do you know who wins? When does the duel end?

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

> How do you know who wins? When does the duel end?



Mostly cornering the opponent into a posistion where he cannot dodge, or until one flees.

----------


## Goldney

How long do most of the duels last, and how long is your atacking move supposed to be? Are you allowed to write in the other character eg. Mr. X turned to run away, only to be cut off by Mr. Y?

----------


## Lseadragon

Here, but not exactly understanding what happens with having more than one character and all that jazz.

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

> How long do most of the duels last, and how long is your atacking move supposed to be? Are you allowed to write in the other character eg. Mr. X turned to run away, only to be cut off by Mr. Y?



Duels can last as long as both will them to, so I'm not giving promises, but I'd say a typical duel can last about three days. Your attacking move can be as long or short as you like it as long as you get the job done. You cannot write in the other character, unless he makes the action you were writing before you.

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

> Here, but not exactly understanding what happens with having more than one character and all that jazz.



More then one character as in your characters? You can only use one character in a specific RP. You can use the others in any other RP. As in other characters while dueling, they make a post and you attack or defend.

----------


## Goldney

I think that we would attract more players and improve the RP if we opened it up for regular members to look at, but only play if they joined. Would that work?

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

> I think that we would attract more players and improve the RP if we opened it up for regular members to look at, but only play if they joined. Would that work?



That's what I've wanted, actually. Asher doesn't likr the idea, though.

----------


## Carôusoul

Ok so, i'm kinda enthusiastic about this place....


but im not sure where to start, anyhow, im in.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> That's what I've wanted, actually. Asher doesn't likr the idea, though.



For the record: I think that's a _great_ idea.

----------


## Goldney

So do you agree with Asher or with Beautiful Dreamer?

----------

